# Corrections Officer V Eligio Garcia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corrections Officer V*
*Eligio Garcia*
Texas Department of Criminal Justice, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 14, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 22 years, 11 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 1/14/2015

*Weapon:* Automobile; Bus

*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corrections Officer Eligio Garcia and Corrections Officer Christopher Davis were killed in a prison bus crash on I-20 near Penwell, Texas, at approximately 7:30 am.

The bus was transporting 10 inmates from a transfer facility in Abilene to the Rogelio Sanchez State Jail in El Paso. The vehicle struck a patch of ice on an overpass, causing it to slide off the highway and down an embankment. The bus then struck a passing train and was dragged along the tracks, breaking apart.

Officer Garcia and Officer Officer, along with eight inmates, suffered fatal injuries at the scene. One other officer and four other inmates were transported to hospitals in critical condition.

Officer Garcia had served with the Texas Department of Criminal Justice for just under 23 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Director Brad Livingston
Texas Department of Criminal Justice
209 West 14th Street
Price Daniel Building
Austin, TX 78701

Phone: (512) 463-9988

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22337-corrections-officer-v-eligio-garcia#ixzz3Ot5xyynq


----------

